# Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers Game Thread (1/15)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (23-11) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (18-17)
Arco Arena, Saturday January 15th, 2005
7:00 PT, NBALP, News10*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Eddie House 





































Chris Kaman/Elton Brand/Bobby Simmons/Corey Maggette/Rick Brunson *


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings are getting lucky. 

Last night it was the Jazz on the second night of a back to back after playing the Suns, now they will get the Clippers on the second night of a back to back after playing the Heat.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

And thats what we need Peja Vu. 

So Bibby will not play??


My prediction:

Kings 108
Clippers 100

Mobley 15pts 8rbs 5assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bibby is questionable.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

There is going to be a celebration of the Kings 20th year in Sacramento during this game. There are going to be players from the past 20 years attending the game and they will be wearing throwbacks:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=135161&forumid=15


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> The Kings are getting lucky.
> 
> Last night it was the Jazz on the second night of a back to back after playing the Suns, now they will get the Clippers on the second night of a back to back after playing the Heat.



The Clippers beat the Heat, but they had to go to 2 overtimes to do so:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...on_sp_bk_ga_su/bkn_heat_clippers&sid=95747870


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NEWS FROM NEWS10
--------------------

Evans has a hair line fracture in his rib, but he isn't having any bad after effects from the concusion so he could play tomorrow.

Bibby's ankle is feeling better, he is a game time decision tomorrow.

Mobley didn't practice with the team today, but he will be available for the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> NEWS FROM NEWS10
> --------------------
> 
> ...


Good news. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Clippers forum game thread :wave:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Clipps 91
Kings 106

Peja: 28 pts
Webber: 21 pts, 11 Reb
Cat: 16 pts, 6 dimes


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

everyones playing


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Webb is on pace for an easy triple double. 6pts 5rebs 4asts in 8min


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Final

Kings 99
Clips 95

Cwebb 36pts 10rebs 6asts 3stl
Peja 24pts 4rebs 2asts 3stls
Cat 13pts 2rebs 3asts 1stl 4 blks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber was awsome tonight and Mobley looked pretty good even thought he hadn't played with the team at all (4 blocks ) 

Recap: Vintage Webber Pushes Kings Past Clippers 

Box Score: KINGS 99, CLIPPERS 95


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kings rule. 






















(After Mavs.  )


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's Webber's world: He scores a seaons-high 36, Mobley has 13 









Mobley's defense is on display in debut 

Fans give Mobley the royal treatment 









Arco Game Report


----------

